# TODAY marks our 5 years!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

5 years ago, Snowy was one year old, had his Dogster.com Page and a few fluff friends in dogster. 

A lady sent me a message in dogster.com, telling me that someone stole Snowy's photos from his Dogster page and reposted them in Puppyfind.com for SELLING a Puppy :angry: The person who stole the photos changed Snowy's information to FEMALE as a gender and LOVE as a name. I didn't know what to do next because that never happened to me before. So that lady who told me about the photo-stealing (who happened to also have a maltese dogster page and just like me and Snowy, her maltese photos were also stolen - by the same person and reposted in puppyfind.com for puppy sale), helped me so much on getting my puppy's photos down from the scammers' account! She also succeeded in letting puppyfind let her own maltese photos down from the scammer's account:aktion033: 

Anyways, right after that incident, the lady and I exchanged a couple more messages to celebrate having our malts' photos down from puppyfind LOL .. it was really an accomplishment as it took SO LONG to have our puppies' photos down! 

The best part comes here: in one of these celebration messages, the lady wrote: "www.spoiledmaltese.com/forum" for me! saying that it was one of the best maltese forums. I didn't know about it before. Needless to say, I had to check it out myself. Sticking around in it was not certain - the only thing that was certain was that I was head over heels in love with my Snowy (who was one year old back then) and crazy about sharing everything Snowy-related :HistericalSmiley: AND seeing maltese photos :wub: so that link sounded like maltese-heaven to me :wub:

I typed in "SpoiledMaltese.com/forum" and wow baby, maltese here, maltese there, maltese talk, maltese blab, maltese info, maltese owners :w00t: "that sure is my thing" I thought, and registered STRAIGHT away! 

It was just Joe back then who used to activate new members' accounts. I remember that it took me about 3-4 days for my account to be activated, so I spent these days looking through all the photos and admiring the maltese in them:wub: When the day came where I was able to post, this was the VERY FIRST photo that shared; in the introduction section to introduce my maltese :HistericalSmiley: I know, he was not the cleanest in this photo, but it still shows off his goofiness while trying to perform the trick (of holding the card that carries his name) for me. 









^ this was how Snowy introduced himself to SM and that was the start of Snowy's and my love to this forum. Today marks our 5 years addiction-to-SM-and-its-maltese-anniversary :w00t: who could have imagined that I would one day find a forum full of super adorable malts and sweet owners from all over the world who share the same love to the breed as I do? A place where maltese can be seen, watched, read about, EVERYWHERE. For that, I am thankful for Carrie & Massimo:wub:  (and then came Minnie:wub. Carrie was the lady who told me about SM. 

I learned way so much here! SM was like a maltese school for me. A fun and adorable school that my heart loved. It was my favorite stop in the ("www"). 

Believe it or not, it is still my favorite stop in the World Wide Web:wub: for more than one reason which I hope to share in a video I plan to make very soon (in the coming week).

For now and before that video, I can say: thank you all for the wonderful 5 years of maltese love here:wub: I am blessed to have gotten to know you and your malts. What about you? How did you know about SM?

hugs
Kat


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay Kat! It's almost our 5 years too! I can't believe it's been that long. Perri is my first dog and I joined when he was a puppy and didn't know anything. I owe SM so much for helping me to become a good mom to him. It's been such a valuable resource to me.
So happy SM anniversary, and I've enjoyed all the great pics and vids you've posted over the years!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy 5 Year Anniversary with SM Kat!! :cheer: Snowy looks so adorable as always in that picture, and he still looks the same now! I don't think he aged in 5 years at all  I'm so glad that Carrie referred you here Kat, and that you shared so much cuteness from Snowy and Crystal with us :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm so glad that Carrie sent you over to SM. You are such a sweet person and I always enjoy your posts!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy anniversay to you and Snowy then!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Anniversary, Kat! Mine's coming up too but I don't remember the actual date. I'm so glad you're here to share the king and queen of your heart with us.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Kat!
Thanks for sharing the Anniversary story with us.
I enjoy your posts so much!

You will prob laugh, but when I first looked at the attached Snowy pic
I thought he had a L-E-M-O-N-S box on his head! :w00t:
What a prankster I thought! 

I found SM by just searching a few years ago.
I have been a Maltese Mom for many years,
but I never had the internet 10 years ago.
Silly me, I thought my first Malt Sunny was a dog. :HistericalSmiley:
I wish I would have have had SM then!

But it's here now, and you're all here now!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy 5 Year Anniversary with SM Kat and SNOWY.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all, guys, it has been soooo nice to meet you & your precious malts all online :grouphug:



PreciousPrince said:


> Yay Kat! It's almost our 5 years too! I can't believe it's been that long. Perri is my first dog and I joined when he was a puppy and didn't know anything. I owe SM so much for helping me to become a good mom to him. It's been such a valuable resource to me.
> So happy SM anniversary, and I've enjoyed all the great pics and vids you've posted over the years!


It's half a decade, Ashley :w00t: I am so happy that you are still around - Happy 5 years to you and handsome Perri :wub: too. I also can't believe that it's been that long. 

Yes, I owe SM a lot. One thing I learned about myself is that I go feeling thankful forever :blush: not only to a knowledgeable about the maltese breed forum in the Internet, but to anything else that happens in my life - even if it was just so little :blush:



yeagerbum said:


> Happy 5 Year Anniversary with SM Kat!! :cheer: Snowy looks so adorable as always in that picture, and he still looks the same now! *I don't think he aged in 5 years at all*  I'm so glad that Carrie referred you here Kat, and that you shared so much cuteness from Snowy and Crystal with us :wub:


haha - he SURE acts as goofy as always :wub: his personality makes my heart giggle 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kat! Mine's coming up too *but I don't remember the actual date.* I'm so glad you're here to share the king and queen of your heart with us.


sweet Linda, your 5th year is soon coming too. I am sooo happy that you are still around, one of the sweetest people who I got the pleasure to know :wub: I didn't remember the actual date either, but about a couple weeks ago, I clicked on my profile, searching for a member in my contact to send a PM to. My eyes fell right above the contact list to the left side, where it said that I joined in Feb 18! Gee, i spent half a decade of my life here :w00t: not sure if it is 100% healthy though :HistericalSmiley: because it means that I spent tones of "NOT-full-sleeping" nights for the last few years. As during day time, I am busy with life. Night times are the perfect time mostly. That said, being around such nice and sweet people with their super adorable malts is super nice :wub:



Canada said:


> Hi Kat!
> Thanks for sharing the Anniversary story with us.
> I enjoy your posts so much!
> 
> ...


That sure is something new I learn about you, Canada .. I didn't know that you had maltese before your current cutie pies :wub: 

Snowy is my first maltese. Although I had him for one year before joining SM, there was still TONES of other things I didn't know about the breed - I learned a lot here too 

haha and let me find another photo of Snowy carrying the card in the right way for you ^_^


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

artytime::yahoo: Congrats on your five year anniversary Kat. Wow that's a long time in doggie years. :HistericalSmiley:I have to look back at my date, but I'm still a semi-newbie -- a couple of years I guess and I joined to do my search for a Maltese. So much to be thankful for here along the way. I love that picture of Snowy. I also saw "lemons" when I glanced quickly. :blink::HistericalSmiley: That's Snowy...making lemonade out of Snowy Upside Down So glad you are a big part of SM.:hugging:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy 5 year anniversary!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on your 5 years!!!!

Snowy always keeps me smiling!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- it's been a great 5 years having you, Snowy and Crystal on SM!!! Happy Anniversary with SM.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Great story. Snowy was as adorable then as he is now. :wub: 

Miss Carrie and her pups.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy Anniversary, Kat, Snowy and Crystal! I think we've been here five years this month too! Time sure flies when you're bathing dogs!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy anniversary Kat! Its been 1 year and almost a month since I joined.  Couldn't imagine SM without you, Snowy, and Crystal.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Happy Anniversary Kat, Snowy and Crystal. 

All I remember is while I was on Maltese Only, it seemed everyone I knew was either banned or left. Finally I searched for a Maltese forum and ta da.....here we all are.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Kat ! 

I was on Maltese Only too but was hardly there at all, the next time I thought of logging to it, I didn't, instead I googled, 'maltese forum' and chose SM instead. 
I almost got a Shih Tzu instead of a maltese...I would have ended up with a whole other bunch of friends.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The first thing I remember ever seeing on youtube was Snowy swimming. Wow, I thought that dog was amazing. I still do. It's been a great five years of reading about S & C and your life and travels as well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on 5 years!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations to you, Kat, Snowy & Crystal!
I am still a "newbie" (not a year here yet) and I remember that when I started I did not even know how to post. :brownbag: You were one of the 3 people who welcomed me when I posted in the wrong spot! :innocent: That meant a lot!
I hope all of your coming days will be as sweet as you are!:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy 5th anniversary Kat and Snowy. I'm sure glad you found SM and were here when I joined. I found SM searching the WWW to find out all I could about the little Maltese girl who had just become part of our lives. Wow did I learn a lot and still am.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow. Happy 5 years!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

We are all so glad you found your way to SM and that we found you!!!!!!:tender::happy:.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy 5 years Kat, S&C!!:wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Kat, YOU ARE SO SWEET!!!
I have so enjoyed your adventures and the adventures of Snowy & Crystal- I'm still amazed when I think of those pictures of Snowy jumping into your pool (those were some fun photos!). I've only been coming here for 4 years.. but the friends I've made here are wonderful and i love seeing what they are up to and I miss them when I'm away.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all, my sweet online/pen pals :grouphug: It has been a PLEASURE to meet you all online. It is a small world afterall 
I didn't get the chance to make a video yet, but i hope I will. 



Canada said:


> You will prob laugh, but when I first looked at the attached Snowy pic
> I thought he had a L-E-M-O-N-S box on his head! :w00t:


 


Snowbody said:


> I also saw "lemons" when I glanced quickly. :blink::HistericalSmiley:





Katkoota said:


> haha and let me find another photo of Snowy carrying the card in the right way for you ^_^


Here is the Goofball, carrying it better this time  












Snowbody said:


> I have to look back at my date, but I'm still a semi-newbie


I swear, it seems like you were here longer than 2 years because I can't imagine SM without the friend who has the answers to things I am clueless about :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> The first thing I remember ever seeing on youtube was Snowy swimming. Wow, I thought that dog was amazing. I still do. It's been a great five years of reading about S & C and your life and travels as well.


:HistericalSmiley:I have to say that Snowy was one of the first few fluff creatures (not only in the maltese breed, but all other pups too) in youtube. I posted his first video in 2005. Youtube.com was created in 2004. and back then, there were not many other pups out there in youtube. Snowy felt so lonely being among very very few pups and little to no maltese. So I am not surprised to read that the first thing in youtube you saw was Snowy:HistericalSmiley:

I remember that Snowy was a SHOCK to many other maltese owners - knowing how CRAZY he is about swimming, diving and retrieving. He still schock the ones who meet him for the first time.
I also think that he is one amazing boy, dear Reva .. Always thought of him to be awesome and still do :wub: love him SO SO SO MUCH!!! I got him a birthday present already which I am SUUUUURE he'd go crazy over. Wait till you see it. 



missiek said:


> Couldn't imagine SM without you, Snowy, and Crystal.


awwh same thing with you too. I love watching what you do with your fluffs and kids. I especially loved the last picture post that you posted about taking the precious fluffs to your mum :wub: 



Cosy said:


> Time sure flies when you're bathing dogs!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:indeed! 

Last Friday, I planned to take some photos of the malts with their Valentines mails. As I was preparing the spot in the garden, they both jumped in the pool!!!! DROVE ME CRAZY!!!! instead of taking photos, I bathed the two. Time flew and I had to leave to my next appointment and didn't snap the pictures!



CloudClan said:


> Miss Carrie and her pups.


I sure miss her being active here. But she sure responds to PMs  Last time I read from her, she was busy with life. I totally understand. I plan to write to her tomorrow  



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- it's been a great 5 years having you, Snowy and Crystal on SM!!! Happy Anniversary with SM.


same here Lynn (hugs) nice to get the chance to meet you , your girls and everyone else here 
xoxo
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I am still a "newbie" (not a year here yet)


I don't know why, but I feel that you were here longer than that 

I sure enjoy reading from you about Ketzel :wub:




Dixie's Mama said:


> to find out all I could about the little Maltese girl who had just become part of our lives. Wow did I learn a lot and still am.


thank you for being such a good maltese mama to adorable Dixie :wub: 

love your siggie btw!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Kat Thanks for sharing.. I have always enjoyed your threads.. such awesome pictures of your Snowy and Crystal...Keep them coming please. :aktion033:


----------



## Ella & Sebby's Mommy (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember this!!!! Awwww.  Our babies are growing up!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooops, I totally missed your thread up to now, Kat! Sorry, I'm a bit late but don't want to forget to say

Happy 5th Anniversary! 

Also thanks for sharing your nice story of finding and joining SM! So interesting to read and see the first posted picture of Snowy the Goofball, Lol! Very sweet!

So glad you're here and to know you and of course your lovable malts Snowy and Crystal! :chili:

Ullana and me are quite new here, in opposite to you it's only one year and 8 months! But I love this place very much and have to admit it makes addictive! 
As I also love the maltese breed so much I had been searching on the internet one day and found Spoiled Maltese!!! 
It took me a few weeks to sign in because I felt a bit uncomfortable with the english language! 

Anyway, I can remember that I got used to everything very quickly. Elaine (Dixie's Mommy) was so kind to help me on my siggy and also avatar pic! 
Many thanks again to Elaine! 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh kat happy five yr anniversary ! and thank u for sharing ur story. I underestand so much what u mean about finding this place and seeing that love u have for ur fluff all over , it is addicting and i dont know what i would do without SM. u have all become my spoiled maltese family . Its amazing to be because im about to have 1 year in a few days .. i found you guys while searching the web for any forum related to maltese , and u guys were what i was looking for , u have all made me feel so welcome , u are all so knowledgeable , and where else would i see pics of fluffs like snowy swimming , i swear i saw those pics and i fell in love with you guys. I take these kind of bonds very seriously and i am bonded to all u guys, i love the care and compassion in all of u . before SM i spent most of my time on a private forum im in called babytalk where ive had the pleasure of meeting and befriending soma amazing women from all over that were pregnant at the same time i was pregnant w adonis and to this day 9 yrs later we are all friends , always there for each other .. u guys now are in the same category as they are in my life . my extended fam.. 

congrats kat for five years in SM , n i look forward to seeing u here for many many more


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, how did I miss this post......

I think you and your babies are one of the most memoriables on SM.:chili: There is something so sweet and pure about you.:chili: You have this zest for life and a heart that loves the whole world.:chili: There is such goodness in you Kat and I wish that everyone felt the way that you do and our world would be without war:chili:. I love Snowy and Crystal and they are full of life and LOVE their Mommy very much!!!:chili: It has been a pleasure knowing you through this forum.:chili: Please keep those videos and pics coming because we love to see them!!!:chili: We came in the same year and the time has really gone by quickly.:chili: Sending so much love your way on your anniversary!!!!:chili:


----------

